# Lyft New Driver Bonuses - Current List By City



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is a current list of Lyft new driver bonuses by city. You must use a special referral link from a current driver to receive the new driver bonus. They have gotten very strict about this.

Here is the link for UberPeople.NETs new driver bonus for Lyft: https://www.lyft.com/drivers/ARI999

On the link it will tell you how much your current bonus is for your area.

City / Referrer Bonus Amount / Driver Bonus Amount / Number Of Rides To Qualify

*Bonuses vary by region:*

Albuquerque No Referral Program N/A N/A
Ann Arbor $150 $150 20
Atlanta $100 $100 20
Austin $150 $150 20
Bakersfield No Referral Program N/A N/A
Baltimore $150 $150 20
Boston $150 $150 20
Charlotte No Referral Program N/A N/A
Chicago $150 $150 20
Cincinnati $150 $150 20
Cleveland $150 $150 20
Colorado Springs No Referral Program N/A N/A
Columbus $150 $150 20
Corpus Christi No Referral Program N/A N/A
Dallas-Fort Worth $100 $100 20
Denver $150 $150 20
Detroit No Referral Program N/A N/A
Fairfield County No Referral Program N/A N/A
Fresno No Referral Program N/A N/A
Honolulu $150 $150 20
Houston No Referral Program N/A N/A
Indianapolis $100 $100 20
Inland Empire No Referral Program N/A N/A
Jacksonville $100 $100 20
Kansas City No Referral Program N/A N/A
Lexington No Referral Program N/A N/A
Lincoln $150 $150 20
Los Angeles $100 $100 20
Louisville $150 $150 20
Madison $150 $150 20
Memphis No Referral Program N/A N/A
Miami $150 $150 20
Milwaukee $150 $150 20
Minneapolis-St. Paul $150 $150 20
Modesto No Referral Program N/A N/A
Napa and Sonoma County No Referral Program N/A N/A
Nashville $100 $100 20
New Jersey $100 $100 20
New York City $500 $500 20
Oklahoma City No Referral Program N/A N/A
Omaha $150 $150 20
Orange County No Referral Program N/A N/A
Orlando $150 $150 20
Phoenix No Referral Program N/A N/A
Pittsburgh $150 $150 20
Providence $150 $150 20
Raleigh-Durham No Referral Program N/A N/A
Sacramento No Referral Program N/A N/A
Salt Lake City No Referral Program N/A N/A
San Antonio $150 $150 20
San Diego $100 $100 20
San Francisco $150 $150 20
Santa Barbara $150 $150 20
Seattle $150 $150 20
Silicon Valley No Referral Program N/A N/A
Spokane No Referral Program N/A N/A
St. Louis $100 $100 20
Stockton No Referral Program N/A N/A
Tampa Bay No Referral Program N/A N/A
Toledo No Referral Program N/A N/A
Tucson No Referral Program N/A N/A
Tulsa $150 $150 20
Virginia Beach-Hampton Roads $100 $100 20
Washington D.C. $100 $100 20


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Updated list here: https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1859265


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

So how does the referrals work in regards to being in a different city? I live in Louisville but refer someone in New York. Do we both get $500?


----------

